# Compressed air wall outlet



## OldWood (13 Jun 2012)

I recently bought a small compressor and discovered the advantage of using an 'air gun' to blow dust out of the insides of bowls and deep hollowings.

The compressor is in the garage so is through the wall from the workshop. I would like to have an air outlet on the workshop wall so that I can plug a short hose onto it for work in the workshop, but cannot find such a thing; I've tried various Google and Ebay searches without success. I cannot see why such a thing cannot exist and can only think that it has a specific name rather than "wall mounted compressed air outlet"

Can anyone help ?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## pip1954 (13 Jun 2012)

hi try looking for air line fittings and make a short hose you can buy all the bits on the bay


----------



## marcros (13 Jun 2012)

or connect the hose from the compressor to rigid pipe- I dont know what the spec would be, but somebody like BSS (if they still exist) would do it. You could connect to either end of the pipe to the standard 1/4" bsp x quickfit airline fittings. so that you can attach your short hose in the workshop to that.


----------



## Hitch (13 Jun 2012)

He have them dropping down on bits of bsp pipe round the workshop.

Lots of people just use an angle bracket with a threaded quick release and whatever hose/pipe fitting the other side.


----------



## OldWood (13 Jun 2012)

pip1954":3abeaq4i said:


> hi try looking for air line fittings and make a short hose you can buy all the bits on the bay



Very many thanks for your speedy reply, but 'air line fittings' will do for the short length of hose I would require but I'm still not finding a fixed outlet, similar to the sort of thing on the compressor, that I can fix to the wall.

Rob


----------



## Noggsy (14 Jun 2012)

Would this do?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-swivelling-quick-release-airline-fittings-prod21995/


----------



## TEP (14 Jun 2012)

My answer to the same problem was to fix a angled bock of wood to the wall, with a piece of rubber hose coming through the wall. The hose fitted with a QR fixing was clamped to the block using screw on pipe clamps. I was going to weld up something using steel gas pipe fittings but the block worked so well it is still there. Don't suppose I will ever change it now.

Only other change was to shove in a two way outlet in the working end, but I don't think I ever use two at the same time. Handy if you are sanding, and you can have a blower fitted at the same time.


----------



## duncanh (14 Jun 2012)

i saw an interview with a turner somewhere (web or the magazine) where they suggested that a much better way to remove dust and shavings from inside hollow forms etc was to use a vacuum rather than an air gun. His reasoning was that, although an air gun often works well it results in more fine dust being blown into the atmosphere that has to be handled by your dust collector/ambient air filter/dust mask. This made sense so when I can I now always use a vacuum. I've even made an extra fitting from pipe which will get inside a 2cm diameter hole.


----------



## jpt (14 Jun 2012)

Do a search for Air Fittings like this one http://www.google.co.uk/search?sugexp=c ... r+fittings

You will find lots of companies doing the sort of things you need.

john


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (14 Jun 2012)

8mm compression plumbing fittings have the same thread as std air fittings. You could use an 8mm elbow fixed to the wall with all-round band and screw your quick release end onto the elbow.


----------



## Gromit62 (14 Jun 2012)

Hi OldWood, maybe something like http://www.accltd.com/products.asp?recnumber=220 would suit your needs with an outlet and hose fitting.
Regards Geoff.


----------



## Aled Dafis (17 Jun 2012)

Toolstation do a range of plastic push fit fittings designed for compressed air

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Power+Tools/Pneumatic+Workshop/d40/sd2791

which may be of use.

Cheers
Aled


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (18 Jun 2012)

Get piping to something like this which is wall mountable

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AIR-FILTER-RE ... 5d33f61a44

Then turn your compressor up to full and use that wall regulator to restrict the flow. This saves you having to go back to the compressor to change it's pressure if you attach something else which requires more than a blow gun.


----------

